# Firefly/Serenity



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

I been kind of re-visiting Firefly and Ive found that the second time around it's grown on me. It was a very good show.
Started thinking about a studio scale scratchbuild. I found this cool cardstock model and built it as a study. Anyone have any detailed drawings or good idea on the actual hull color that you would share?. The info on the web is kind of like Sky Kings Cessna Bobcat-Yes it's red-no it's blue-if you know what I mean.
If anyone wants a copy of this card model let me know it's about 18 pages.
Thanks
Mike

www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey there,
How big is this model and where'd you find it? There are alot of sites out there for us Browncoats. Try looking for serenitystuff. There's a good sized build-up going for big bucks but it is the diffinitive Firefly model. It's gorgeous!!! Another site I ran across, the guy scratched a 1/72 ship. Really nice. 
I too missed the series while it was on TV. Don't know how. But my wife got me the boxed set (for around $10) and I was hooked. The movie was amazing. Who knows, maybe after another 10 years, Joss might do another sequel. Maybe even Buffy. Hell yeah!
Bruce
Shiny. Let's be bad guys.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

There are some color-scheme renders of the TV version of the ship over here:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=755


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Fantastic!*

Thanks Joe just what I was looking for. I have seen gold, silver even green and blue-this looks right on.
btbrush, the model unsized is about 16" you could easly take it to a print shop and print it out on cardstock to be over 3 feet. 10 pages of instructions and eight pages of parts. the model and the instructions are in two locations on the web, I have them all in one file (Word document) both are free for sharing. It took two builds to make a decient model, it's complicated.
Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When I painted my Stargazer Serenity, I used testors ModelMaster "Jet Exhaust" for that sort-of-light-brassy effect, and some other metalizers, and some transparent blue here and there.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/serenity288a.html


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

btbrush said:


> Shiny. Let's be bad guys.


I'd say my days of not taking you seriously have definitely come to a middle!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

OH MY GOD, IT'S GROTESQUE!! Oh, and there's something in a jar.

Just finished showing my 12-year-old son the series and film. He loved them. He's also a history buff and Tom Hanks fan and asked to see Saving Private Ryan. When the "first" Private Ryan was seen, my son commented, "He's a really good actor. Mal would never cry like that."


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Just to add my 4 penny worth!*

There is a new paperkit being designed at the moment by a very talented guy name of Micro (well onthe papermodellers siter anyway!). He is re-drawing a version up to 1/72 which comes out at around 36 inches long!.
Something which I will use to build a plastic version of, like my scratchbuilt 1/144 ish scale on on my site. chianna47.webs.com.
THis little model has interior and lights:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, now we got it going. Might have to start a whole new thread just for the most beautiful hunk of junk in the Verse.
This is another subject I'd love to see as a plastic kit, but I'd like it about 18" long and that's just not monetarily feasible. Plus there'd be a gazillion parts. Anyone else out there besides me willing to pay about $150 for a plastic kit? Come on Mobius. If you're gonna do a huge Seaview and every J2 imagineable why not this little icon.
Bruce


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

For a Serentiy, I HAVE paid $150 - I got the Shiny resin kit.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

i'd pay $150 for a nice plastic kit. 10 to 12 inches is fine by me though.

(yeah, I know....that's what she said.)


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I don't think I'd pay $150, but I'd pay $80 or less for a decent size plastic kit of Serenity. Anyone??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Shiny!*



John P said:


> For a Serentiy, I HAVE paid $150 - I got the Shiny resin kit.


Let us know when you've built that one, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I am a big Joss fan and it took me getting the DVDs to get into this series after FOX moved it all over the place when it first aired.

When I finally did get to see the show I loved it. It also gave me a chance to scratch build something from one of Joss' shows so I scratch built a Serenity model. It too over a year but I did it.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Sty Guy let's see what ya got. Please?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I thought it was a good show, orignal idea out of tv land who wood have guessed. A kit of the ship if acurate would be a must have. I wonder how you wood light the spining band around the middle ?


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

You DO know that QMx sells a lighted "Serenity" replica? The "Gravity Ring" was no all that difficult to light up.


----------



## Captain Sci-Fi (Jun 29, 2010)

the ship is one of my favourites (after the Eagle Transporter of course  ) one day ill own a nice model of it


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*QMx*



jwrjr said:


> You DO know that QMx sells a lighted "Serenity" replica? The "Gravity Ring" was no all that difficult to light up.


thanks for the heads up, interesting site


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's a free 3 foot paper model of Serenity, and the mule. Need to use IE to d/l.

http://www.tanksandtrolls.co.uk/firefly.htm

Here's a scratchbuilt Mule.

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/rv/bt_mule.htm


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

btbrush said:


> Hey Sty Guy let's see what ya got. Please?


Here's his awesome build:

http://www.alexkung1.com/


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought one, and showed it to my wife when I got it. She got this little... twinkle... in her eyes, so I had to box it back up and hide it...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Sty Guy, very sweet build. Does anyone have a good image of the Serenity logo, with the sun background? I want to blow it up and build a plaque for my mobile home, so there'll be no doubt with my neighbors that a sci-fi geek lives here. Also want to get a Nautilus weathervane made someday
Bruce.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Went to Quantum Mechanix, did you check out the anime maquettes of River and Wash? Very sweet. Right up there with the super deforms of the Lost characters. Fun stuff.
And yeah, Pluto's still a planet.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Went to Quantum Mechanix, did you check out the anime maquettes of River and Wash? Very sweet. Right up there with the super deforms of the Lost characters. Fun stuff.
> And yeah, Pluto's still a planet.


I had the Kaylee maquette but I eventually donated it to our local Can't Stop the Serenity screening. It is still a treat to see the movie on the big screen.

I never got any of the others but if I did I would probable get the Jayne one. Razor's Edge produced a Mal bust and it was not bad sculpt wise. It didn't sell I think because of the pant job. I sculpted a lower half so I would have a full figure. Now to try and paint the thing as I have not painted figures before.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya StyGuy,
You sculpted a lower torso for Mal? That is just way too cool. Got pics?There's some great painting videos from David Fisher (AFM). If you give up, PM me. I can't sculpt except for some converting, but I can paint.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

that was a cool show and movie. if you can get it ,its back on tv on the sci channel on friday nites.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

My wife (read EX) picked up the whole series for me at Walmart for $10.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Hiya StyGuy,
> You sculpted a lower torso for Mal? That is just way too cool. Got pics?There's some great painting videos from David Fisher (AFM). If you give up, PM me. I can't sculpt except for some converting, but I can paint.


Here is the start
http://www.alexkung1.com/scale/serenity/cmain.htm

Here it is near the end when I have attached the bottom to the bust
http://www.alexkung1.com/scale/serenity/200906/0614/0614.htm

I will have to look for those painting videos. Thanks


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya StyGuy (Alex?),
Mal looks perfect. Great job there. There's lots of painting help here at Hobbytalk, as you well know. Love to see pics when you get to it.
Bruce


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I've been rewatching this series this week, and it made me long for a model of Serenity. So did anyone ever make a plastic kit of Serenity? I've seen a small Christmas ornament-sized Serenity at Powell's Books in Portland, but it was too small for my tastes. I'd love to be able to build a kit of this ugly beauty, complete with cargo bay, mule, and shuttles.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh how I'd love a styrene kit of Serenity. Unfortunately the only kits that have been released have been GK in resin. Of those, Tony's "Shiney' kit is, IMHO, was the best before he got hit with a C&D.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't that just figure? Right unkind.

I recall there was supposed to be a major league big damn deal 'completed model' in the Master Replicas vein, and I recall some pics of the proto, then I stopped hearing things. Did that ever come out?

For a show that clearly has a proven cult following and is still generating income for the interested parties with sporadic (but frankly low-investment high ROI) uber-fannish merchandise, you'd think someone would go ahead and put in a bid for the license and the licensors would have an interest in making it happen, but, no. 

As long as it wasn't a $100 kit I'd buy a couple. I'd take a nice snap kit at $19.99. Several.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Personally, I'd pay $80+ ($120 for ultimate size) for a good sized styrene Serenity ... though I love the copy of Tony's that I have. It's brilliant externally and the only thing I'd shell out money to get a styrene kit would be to receive open windows for the cockpit and the ability to add an interior to the cargo bay.

A $20 snap kit wouldn't come out at a size that I'd be interested in.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Although at that size, it'd be right around 1/350, making it a nice companion piece to some certain big starship models... 

Anyhoo, if ya wanna build one of your own, here it is, along with some WIP pics of the last one I built...

Serenity Paper Model


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got the Shiny kit and it is incredible. Gotta build the dern thing some day.

Quantum Mecahnix makes the replica. It's $2500.
https://store.qmxonline.com/Serenity--The-Big-Damn-Replica_p_75.html


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Personally, I'd pay $80+ ($120 for ultimate size) for a good sized styrene Serenity ... though I love the copy of Tony's that I have. It's brilliant externally and the only thing I'd shell out money to get a styrene kit would be to receive open windows for the cockpit and the ability to add an interior to the cargo bay.
> 
> A $20 snap kit wouldn't come out at a size that I'd be interested in.


But a $20 snap kit (and no, snap kits don't have to be like they were in the '70s and '80, all soft and barely accurate  ) you can take to work in your office and leave it there, and if the cleaning staff or a co-worker breaks it, you aren't out much AND can easily and quickly replace it. Plus it would be the right size for flying around with the 'swoosh' sound and...

(note for set# 'in your office' that includes work-at-home because people are ALWAYS messing with stuff.  )

Um. *cough* anyway.

Well, the existence of an inexpensive snap kit doesn't preclude a bigger, maxed out detailed cool kit. And an inexpensive snap kit will reach a larger audience because it could get into the retail locations that would balk at a $100 or so glue kit. Hobby Lobby and maybe even Wal*mart would glom onto it, which means more visibility for the license which means license holders and studios happy-happy.

Yeah, I do think this junk out, way way too much think.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> I've got the Shiny kit and it is incredible. Gotta build the dern thing some day.
> 
> Quantum Mecahnix makes the replica. It's $2500.
> https://store.qmxonline.com/Serenity--The-Big-Damn-Replica_p_75.html


Yeah, that's the one. 

I'm not sure how one can claim 'studio scale' when, to the best of my memory, that was a digital-only model... 

(well, digital and whatever full-scale exteriors were needed)

So, shiny. but has anyone actually GOTTEN one?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

For the crash scene in the movie, they actually had a model built and shot the thing old school.

In that case, the model was, I guess, around four or five feet long.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> For the crash scene in the movie, they actually had a model built and shot the thing old school.
> 
> In that case, the model was, I guess, around four or five feet long.


AHA! new data! Thank you! That's what I get for not getting the 2-disc edition of the movie. I need to correct that...


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I'm not sure how one can claim 'studio scale' when, to the best of my memory, that was a digital-only model...
> 
> (well, digital and whatever full-scale exteriors were needed)
> 
> So, shiny. but has anyone actually GOTTEN one?


Gotta' remember pretty much ALL larger scaled models
these days are called Studio Scale even _" if "_ they are mostly
done in CGI... 

I didn't start the trend, but it will continue since 
_{ for the most part }_
everything were going to be seeing
in the future WILL be CGI with no miniature work at all..

And believe me, I've been trying to talk them into
making a smaller scale version FOR modelers to build
themselves but you run into an *OBSCENE* bunch of
Licensing issues when you talk KITS as opposed to
build ups...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wolvster said:


> Gotta' remember pretty much ALL larger scaled models
> these days are called Studio Scale even _" if "_ they are mostly
> done in CGI...
> 
> ...


Really! That seems very odd somehow. I can understand if the kit somehow involves the likeness of an actor (altho I question that sometimes and wonder if it's gone way out of hand, OTOH it's part of the SAG contracts now and they're NEVER giving that back. ) but something like a spaceship...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I was amazed when I logged onto Hobbytalk and saw this thread again. Glad someone got it going again. You truely can't stop the signal.
For eons the studios have wanted nothing to do with a series after it's cancelled until some enterprising soul hopes to keep it alive with models or other products, then as long as they can make money while others do the work and they sit on their butts, they're all over it. You ought to try dealing with Lucasfilms or Disney. Whew, and you don't even get kissed afterwards.
The paper models look great but man, would that be a skill level 15 or what. Is there anywhere one might buy a disc for the paper model that I could take to a printer? (it probably take all day for my computer to download) And would it have a scale that I could tell the printer to enlarge or shrink?
Boy, I finally got my 31" Nautilus, got a Gunstar, now a Serenity and I'll retire happy.
I posed a question before but no responses, anyone know where I might find the Serenity logo with the Sun background and all? Just like on the ship's hull, please. Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

btbrush said:


> ...I posed a question before but no responses, anyone know where I might find the Serenity logo with the Sun background and all? Just like on the ship's hull, please. Thanks.
> Bruce


You could always try a Google search: http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...4967l0l8686l13l13l0l3l3l0l252l1639l1.6.3l10l0


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

lol google is your friend!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Serenity is my favourite movie of all time (well, _maybe_ in a three way tie with Blade Runner & Star Trek The Motion Picture), but for space ships to build/display, I like lines over greebles, so gimme TOS Enterprise or Jupiter 2; Serenity is great to look at in the show/movie, though!

Besides, if I want a greeble nightmare, I'll build a 2nd TOS Galactica!:freak:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Paul,
Always there in a pinch, eh.
Bruce:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Just to keep this thread going....
Gome on Mobius or Pegasus or R-M, even at $100, a nice 18" Serenity would sell more than a 36" C57-D and a big J2 and a 1/35 He-111 combined. And detail add-ons and lighting kits would go through the roof. Probably work out to be 150-200 pieces, tops. And not huge molds like the others. I'm just saying.
Bruce


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

btbrush said:


> Just to keep this thread going....
> Gome on Mobius or Pegasus or R-M, even at $100, a nice 18" Serenity would sell more than a 36" C57-D and a big J2 and a 1/35 He-111 combined. And detail add-ons and lighting kits would go through the roof. Probably work out to be 150-200 pieces, tops. And not huge molds like the others. I'm just saying.
> Bruce


I know I'd buy at least 4 if it was 18"- 25" long, any smaller and the detail gets lost.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

The great part is that since Serenity was CG, alot of the model kit design work is done. Still have to add wall thickness and such. Wish now I'd gotten into CAD more. Still a board (bored?) designer.
Bruce


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Lee Staton said:


> I'd say my days of not taking you seriously have definitely come to a middle!


Hiya Lee! :wave:Man long time no see. Really miss you and the guys. Just gonna hafta make it down to Wonderfest next year. Save me some beer, eh.
Ya'll take care.
Bruce


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

btbrush said:


> The great part is that since Serenity was CG, alot of the model kit design work is done...


Unfortunately CG models for visuals are generally surface models without any "volume" and a solid model is necessary for making a kit. While you'd think it'd be an easy thing to convert 1 to the other, apparently it's a major PITA and not even possible in many cases.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

We were getting away from using tooling models when I left ERTL in the late 90s. With stereo lithography you could get a solid model and then make a wall thickness model from that and fit everything inside. And that was like 20 years ago. The aircraft I designed there were done in Korea. They would make the parts for the mold out of steel and make birylium casts from that. Very cost effective. So starting from a CG model which is for all intents and purposes a solid model, it could be broken apart and made a great starting point, instead of as I started, having to scale off of a movie model. Lots of time saved. Or taking the surface model in the computer, shrinking it down by percentage and Voila! you have wall thickness.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

where do i get the card stock model?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

it would be nice if space tech got to the point that they are like airplanes. and you can find a good deal on a used space craft at a Used space ship lot.
sadly the tech to make it happin will never be.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

btbrush said:


> ...So starting from a CG model which is for all intents and purposes a solid model...


A CG model typically is NOT a solid model. They are apples and oranges and difficult if not impossible to convert from CG to solid.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Also detail is mapped as a texture instead of geometric shapes and what looks good on the screen could be an overlapping mess in vectors. Watertight models are rarely needed for SFX and just importing a CGI model does not produce a usable file most of the time...


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

It's not "impossible," ever... but as a general rule, it's damned inconvenient, and seriously labor-intensive.

As you say, doing a stereolithographic model is pretty painless when working from a solid, but not so much when dealing with a "for show" surface-based model, which must then be transformed into a solid.

Most 3D CAD packages have tools built in to allow you to do just this. "Stitching" or "healing" gaps, etc. Pro/ENGINEER has a very nice tool called "Shrinkwrap" which is what I've used more often than not (and yes, it does exactly what it sounds like). It's not flawless, but it's usually the first thing I'll try.

If the model you're working from has all the normals aligned properly (ie, no "outside faces" are facing in or vice-versa), and there are no zero-thickness surfaces suspended in space, and if you've got all your gaps closed... it's pretty straightforward to convert to solid. And if the person who made the model used "proper modeling technique," (in quotes for a reason... there are, especially when rendering, valid reasons to use "poor techniques" to get specific effects, but MOST of the time, these are just due to sloppy, poorly-thought-through workflows), you can transform a surfaces-based model into a solids-based model with a single command (in Pro/ENGINEER, that command is "solidify," in fact).

As far as "texture-mapped details," that's not as much of a problem as you may think. It's pretty easy to transform those textures into actual decals, which will then look EXACTLY like the "real" model looks. Well.. as long as we're actually talking textures (and that can include "specularity maps," too). But if you start looking at bump-maps or displacement maps, well... then, you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Which are exactly the problems that have been mentioned by every modeling company when they have said "we're working with studio X who have supplied us with the CG model of their (spaceship Y)". The models made for the movies are made "for show" and not for "proper modeling technique" - as soon as production is over the model is of as much value to the owner as nitrite film from 1921 and stored with the same care.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

edward 2 said:


> where do i get the card stock model?


Here ya go...

Serenity Paper Model

Besides the model sheets and instructions, there are a bunch of progress pics of the one I did a while back.

Don't be too married to the instructions. Some things go together better when assembled in a different order.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Which are exactly the problems that have been mentioned by every modeling company when they have said "we're working with studio X who have supplied us with the CG model of their (spaceship Y)". The models made for the movies are made "for show" and not for "proper modeling technique" - as soon as production is over the model is of as much value to the owner as nitrite film from 1921 and stored with the same care.


Yep. I've had to deal with this numerous times (not for film, mind you, exactly, though I've been involved in "filmmaking" of a sort, involving demonstrations of technology which did not physically exist yet, and have used filmmaking-quality techniques in doing so. I'm not a great renderer, but I've done plenty of model conversions for this purpose. And too many of them have needed to be converted from "filmmaking" models into "CAD" models in the process. It's been a nightmare on occasion.

So, really, the first thing you recognize is that the "Original CG model" is a TEMPLATE. You can get all sorts of valuable information from it, but you won't be using that model, you'll be using a new model, created referencing the CGI model, but which will eventually be totally independent from that model.

FYI, the worst software for transformation into CAD form which I've encountered, to date, is Poser. The ONLY way I've ever been able to make use of Poser models in CAD has been to create "shrinkwrap" duplicates. It seems that Poser is pretty lax about how it treats its internal surfaces, which frequently penetrate other surfaces without any actual junction being created.

And I've had to make use of more "transformed" Poser figures than anything else... people like little figures in their "Demo" models, and they like those little figures to look just like the ones in the renders. AGGGH.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

on the firefly is the big side engines rocket or jet?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Personal opinion is that they're both. Jet in atmo, rocket in vacuum.

There are intakes (that Mishka's guy gets sucked into) so that says "jet", but since they're still working in vacuum they must have a separate oxidizer source so that says "rocket".


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

And I noticed tonight while watching Serenity (again) as she's landing you can see fans spinning in the intakes.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

And seen clearly in the take-off shot when they go to "fetch" the mule from the reavers.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

maucutt said:


> I been kind of re-visiting Firefly and Ive found that the second time around it's grown on me. It was a very good show.
> Started thinking about a studio scale scratchbuild. I found this cool cardstock model and built it as a study. Anyone have any detailed drawings or good idea on the actual hull color that you would share?. The info on the web is kind of like Sky Kings Cessna Bobcat-Yes it's red-no it's blue-if you know what I mean.
> If anyone wants a copy of this card model let me know it's about 18 pages.
> Thanks
> ...


Hey Mike,
Must be old age, but I just went to your website where you mentioned BoxKar Hobbies then noticed you're in Marion. I'm in Dubuque. Man, we got to get together. Maybe someday at the pizza place next door. (Godfather's?) Next time you're in BoxKar say "hi" to Diane from Bruce. She's really the one who got me started on my model design career. Email me at [email protected].
Bruce


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think i saw a jet engine design once, that it had a way of closeing off the front part of the engine. and switch to a rocket fuel of some kind. I don't think it would work as it would get to hot and melt the rear turbines.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm guessing they'd just use a fuel / oxidizer combo that wouldn't get hot enough to melt stuff.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

a low temp and high thrust rocket engine. Now that would be the best idea 
maybe something that can burn 2 gals @min. and not the 100gals @ sec. like they do now.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

You folks have seen this, right?

https://store.qmxonline.com/Serenity--Serenity-Little-Damn-Heroes-Maquette-6_p_152.html

I'm pretty excited about it!

Lee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's a lot smaller than the 1/288 Stargazer kit for the same price!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Yeah, but it's pre-finished. While I love building and painting, I think this'll be worth it.

But I know not everyone will agree.

Lee


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

lee staton said:


> you folks have seen this, right?
> 
> https://store.qmxonline.com/serenity--serenity-little-damn-heroes-maquette-6_p_152.html


shiny!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Is this based on Ian's model from the UK? that was a nice kit.

K


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Nektu said:


> Is this based on Ian's model from the UK? that was a nice kit.
> 
> K



Nope, this is created from the mesh of the TV version
of the Firefly. So, you want accurate, you can't do better..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nektu said:


> Is this based on Ian's model from the UK?...


Nope:



QMX said:


> ...She was created using the show's actual CG files...


EDIT: D'oh! I hate when I hit the "got to first new post" link, read through the posts, hit the bottom of the page ... and don't notice that there are more posts on the next page. Please ignore the duplication.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

And unlike the Refit E....you don't have to sell your children for one. I'm in!

Tib


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Lee Staton said:


> Yeah, but it's pre-finished. While I love building and painting, I think this'll be worth it.
> 
> But I know not everyone will agree.
> 
> Lee


Ya know, Lee. when I get to the point that I have to pay somebody else to do my buildimg and painting, then I'll pay somebody else to do my building and painting. Ya know? HUH? What?
Bruce


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

btbrush said:


> Ya know, Lee. when I get to the point that I have to pay somebody else to do my buildimg and painting, then I'll pay somebody else to do my building and painting. Ya know? HUH? What?
> Bruce


"Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey cute, Lee. Did you see where Allan actually did that at his audition? Pretty gutsy, I think. Probably sealed it for him, though. And between Firefly and Serenity and I,Robot he could pay rent.

Hey Mike (or whomever), did you have your paper model printed on just paper or posterboard or what? Jeez, I just thought, since you're in Marion, I could just take my download (when I finally get around to it) to the same printer. Like to blow it up to 18", should make it 1/144 scale, right?
Bruce


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

1/144th scale would be 16.8 inches long..


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I printed mine on standard paper, which made for some interesting issues to deal with, but also kept the thing cheap.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

What issues? How cheap? Pics? Did you add a bunch of detail like the one on Tanks and Trolls? Please tell us more.
Bruce


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

More like issues with what happens to paper when you use a larger than usual amount of white glue.

The paper can get a little uncooperative at times.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

aeryn43 said:


> There is a new paperkit being designed at the moment by a very talented guy name of Micro (well onthe papermodellers siter anyway!). He is re-drawing a version up to 1/72 which comes out at around 36 inches long!.
> Something which I will use to build a plastic version of, like my scratchbuilt 1/144 ish scale on on my site. chianna47.webs.com.
> THis little model has interior and lights:thumbsup:


Hey Aeryn, any more on this paper model? Downloads? Directions to his site?
Any updates on the Gunstar? Inquiring minds want to know.
Back at'cha.
Bruce


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

New paper kit is being testbuilt as we watch....(well bits are!)...
Sorry no updates on Gunstar, Shoulder op prevents any modelling as of now....but have a few tricks up my sleeve
Check out my thread in the main section.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

would the ships in firefly be classed as star ships or interplanet. 
its interresting they found a star system, with so many plants in the livable ring.
even if there taraformed. i don't know if more than one planet can be in the same orbit.
like in that one movie where another earth is found on the other side of the sun.
or iin space 1999 where they travel forward in time to were the moon finds a livable planet. but they find it has a moon.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Science questions make Joss Whedon cry (his words, not mine), so the best way is just figure they found a system with an abnormally large habitable zone and an abnormally large number of planets and moons that were close enough to Earth-like for government work and just go with it.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I would have to reference a map of the "verse" to have a more intelligent answer but from what I can gleen the "core" is in a system with dozens of planets and hundreds of moons. The "black" is like the edge of our Milky Way arm where it meets empty space. " I've been to the Black. Just looked like more space." Jane Cobb
So I would say Serenity is a starship like the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Nope, sorry, the ships are all sublight. The Core planets are the ones that are closer in, the Rim are those further out. The Black is just a slang term for space in general. 

Whether humans got there through some sort of wormhole or hyperdrive that they just don't use anymore is anyone's guess. I suppose if you asked Joss, after he finished sobbing, he'd point out that it's irrelevant and if you're so worried about how they got there, then clearly the stories haven't done their job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There IS a reference map to the 'verse.
https://store.qmxonline.com/Complete-and-Official-Map-of-The-Verse_p_54.html
And an atlas!
https://store.qmxonline.com/Atlas-of-The-Verse_p_86.html

It's essentially a multi-star system, each star with a gaggle of planets in various stages of terraforming.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

maucutt said:


> Thanks Joe just what I was looking for. I have seen gold, silver even green and blue-this looks right on.
> btbrush, the model unsized is about 16" you could easly take it to a print shop and print it out on cardstock to be over 3 feet. 10 pages of instructions and eight pages of parts. the model and the instructions are in two locations on the web, I have them all in one file (Word document) both are free for sharing. It took two builds to make a decient model, it's complicated.
> Mike


Hiya Mike,
Where can I download your Serenity paper model? Is it on your site? By the way, great job on your build. Is it on display at Boxkar Hobbies? Love your other models too. Like to get a Fireball XL-5 as well. That was my first scratch-build. I had to be like 11 or 12. What a long, strange trip it's been.
Bruce (in Dubuque)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> I suppose if you asked Joss, after he finished sobbing, he'd point out that it's irrelevant and if you're so worried about how they got there, then clearly the stories haven't done their job.


Well put, LOL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the science sci channel is showing fiefly all day on xmass day.


----------

